# charcoal grill feedback



## Weeds (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi…brand new member here.  I used a Weber kettle grill for many years.  About three years ago we bought the smaller Weber Spirit gas grill.  I’d like to compliment this grill with a new larger charcoal grill; perhaps with a side smoker.  

I like the looks of the grills in the home box stores, the grills that allow you to lower and raise the charcoal tray.  I don’t really trust reviews on other websites, so I thought I’d ask you all.  

Are these grills any good?

Any recommendations on larger charcoal grills that allow you to raise and lower the charcoal or better yet…raise and lower separate grates?

Basically an oversized hibachi style grill with a cover...do they even make these?

The smoking option is not that important as I will more than likely buy the Weber Smokey at some point in time.

Thanks in advance for any input you might offer.


----------



## Vermin999 (Jun 10, 2016)

I have a Santa Maria grill that work awesome but it takes a little getting used to compared to a Weber kettle. Your Weber kettle is one of the finest grills out there. You can cook just about anything on it as long as it fits, why are you looking for a different grill?


----------



## Its not burned (Jun 10, 2016)

Don't spend money on a new grill. Instead spend money on accessories for the Weber. Do a Google search for Vortex for Weber grill. Look at charcoal baskets, different grates, look into the Smokenator. You can't do much better than a Weber.


----------



## Weeds (Jun 27, 2016)

Went with a new Weber Kettle.  Why fix it if it's not broken.


----------

